# Aufklappbares Menü



## Lalelu-kind (7. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit ein aufklappbares Menü (vertikal) möglichst ohne Javascript zu erstellen, da ich gelesen habe, dass, wenn jemand JS deaktiviert hat, das Menü nicht funktioniert.
Das Menü soll ganz einfach sein ohne Buttons, nur von A-Z runtergezählt und wenn man z.B. auf A klickt, dass darunter dann eingerückt Einträge wie Apotheken oder sowas erscheinen.

Ich freue mich auf eure Tips, danke schön


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (7. November 2011)

Hi,

die die JS deaktivieren vernachlässige ich immer, nichts desdo trotz kann man das natürlich per CSS lösen. zum Tut.


----------



## Lalelu-kind (7. November 2011)

Hey, danke für die Antwort.
Das Video hatte ich aber schon gefunden, das ist leider nicht das, was ich suche.
Was ich meine soll in etwa so aussehen:


> A
> B
> C
> D
> ...



Im Beispiel wurde auf den Buchstaben D geklickt, so dass die Einträge zu sehen sind. Wenn man nochmal auf D klickt, soll es wieder schließen.
Wenns nicht anders geht dann würde ich es halt doch mit JS machen müssen.


----------



## para_noid (7. November 2011)

Es ginge schon anders...mit PHP & Sessions.

Du könntest innerhalb der Listeneinträge a-Tags setzen, die auf die gleiche Seite verweisen, aber mit einem Parameter wie menue=A. Diesen nimmst du beim erneuten Seitenaufruf entgegen und packst ihn die Session. Bei der Ausgabe der Untermenüs prüfst du, ob der Buchstabe in der Session vorhanden ist, und wenn ja, fügst du eine zusätzliche Klasse zum Unteremü hinzu, die es wieder sichtbar macht.

Falls die Vorgehensweise für dich infrage kommt, kann ichs dir auch detaillierter beschreiben. Ist aber n bisschen mehr Aufwand als ein onclick-Event mit Javascript.


----------



## Lalelu-kind (7. November 2011)

Oh ja, hört sich für mich um einiges komplizierter an.   Dann mache ich es doch mit JS, hast du da vielleicht auch ein Link zu einem Tutorial oder ein Stichwort, wonach ich suchen kann?


----------



## para_noid (7. November 2011)

Auf die Schnelle hab ich da nichts Passendes parat, sorry (hast hier auf der Page schon geguckt?).

Würde aber für sowas jQuery in Verbindung mit CSS empfehlen. Wie du grundsätzlich CSS-Angaben mit jQuery änderst, findest du hier sehr hübsch erklärt. Du müsstest dir dann als zweiten Schritt den Eventkram ansehen (Stichworte click & toggle).


----------

